# [meetup] Victoria Aust. 2005?



## luckydog (Dec 5, 2004)

Anyone want to go to Melbourne for the International Airshow 
in March 05??


----------



## vonnagy (Dec 6, 2004)

hey thats sounds cool! post the details for the airshow, i may have a mate in VIC i can stay with!


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 22, 2004)

Matey I woulda met up with ya but I'm leavin the country in March !


----------



## manda (Jan 11, 2005)

i would too except that im not spending any money on travelling before then as im travelling in april...


----------

